# Furby, my Fuzzy French Lop



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2012)

This is why Adeline isn't staying in my program and why Grump is already gone. While he's cute, this is NOT something I want in my barn. LOL







He has the greatest personality, though, so is going to make an awesome pet.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL! Thats the best Frenchie I've ever seen! That is too funny, I can see why he wouldn't be showable, but thankfully someone is getting a great pet!


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah...wasn't pleased that most of the litter came out like this. His hair meets the angora standards! LOL


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 18, 2012)

HAHAHA omg he is adorable!!


----------



## wendymac (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL! I crack up every time I mess with him. He's definitely a hoot, but I definitely NEVER want an angora bunny of any type. He needs brushed a lot or he gets all tangled and matted. I need to get some pictures after I give him hay...that's fun to pick out of his hair, let me tell you. lol


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 19, 2012)

He is cute  I know what you mean about the long haired breeds though. I have a Jersey Wooly that needs to be brushed every day or two and I HATE it. I much prefer my short haired Mini Rex (though I would not mind getting a polish or flemish one day).


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 19, 2012)

Ha, he's adorable! I thought Furby was bought from another breeder, not home grown?


Nope. I remember now, that was another breeder who actually bred Angoras, so he was supposed to look fuzzy. Anyways, too cute!


----------



## wendymac (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh no, he was definitely NOT supposed to have long hair. LOL While his siblings were a little bit hairy, Furby got hit with both hair genes. And he tangles easily. I'm almost wondering if I should get him his own blower. haha


----------



## Trixie (Dec 23, 2012)

Awww oh he's adorable and umm fluffy!! lol


----------



## LunaBun (Dec 24, 2012)

If I were closer up you.... I'd totally take him and give him a great home. He's awkwardly adorable!!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, I CERTAINLY want that bunny  !


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 27, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------

